# PIVO Success Story or possibly PIVO Part 3



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm not the originator of the "PIVO" threads (see @ConanHub), but it seems to be a decently important discussion topic that gets discussed on SIM. It's a far cry from the #1 classic Penis Size Threads that we've seen but it does get some play from time to time. For those seeing this for the first time - "PIVO" refers to Penis in Vagina Orgasm.

*TLDR* - Wife and I had sex tonight. She had a big PIVO orgasm and after I was done she wanted me to rub her clit to give her a 2nd orgasm - which was also a pretty big one. Soooo...pretty successful night!

My wife is great when it comes to the bedroom. We're decently active (3 times per week on average) and she is usually pretty active when we're having sex. One area where it's challenging is she's not a great communicator when it comes to sex. Case in point tonight. She recently came off her period a couple of days ago and she was feeling sore from the other day. I didn't want to be too rough and she was wanting to do something tonight so I tried to take it slow. She was on her back, pillow under her ass and she was pulling her legs in by clasping the backs of her knees - believe the position is called the "deck chair". I tried to keep myself low and was trying to stimulate the front (top?) wall of the vaginal canal. I tried not to be rough and was gentle - but was going deep. Early on she told be not to ram her so hard because it felt like a fist hitting her inside - so I must have accidentally been bumping the cervix. OK, so I went shallower for awhile and I was varying strokes between shallow, deeper and some grinding too. I'm guessing about 10 min into it she tells me that I need to go faster in a very frustrated voice. I assumed she meant to "get it over with" because she wouldn't let me play with the breasts tonight and didn't like me touching her face, neck, shoulders, etc. I was frustrated and asked her "How TF do you expect me to go faster if you won't let me touch you???". She clarified and said "NO, that's not what I meant - you need to MOVE FASTER"! So I said to myself "**** it, I'm going to Pound Town"... So I did. She started breathing a lot harder, made "better" sounds and within 3 - 5 minutes she had a pretty intense orgasm. It was also a pretty long one - longer than I remembered for a long time. Afterwards, she told me she went but she could go for another orgasm so I rubbed her clit to get her to go again - another pretty intense one for her. 

So moral of the story for me tonight - I misunderstood her interest level and she was most likely concentrating as opposed to being not so interested. Also, if I would have known that she wanted more intense thrusting then I would have done that earlier and I may have even been able to give her 2 PIVO's because she most likely was building for a 2nd orgasm if she still wanted rubbed after I finished. I can't tell you for sure whether I hit her G spot, her A spot or some other sensitive spot inside. I tried asking her about it and she didn't really know - only that it's not really intensity in any specific spot and to her it feels like everything is connected. That's about the best info I can get out of her and I know not to dwell on it too much because she gets irritated if we talk our sex details for any moderate length of time. 

So that's how I was able to pull off the PIVO tonight - modified missionary, tried to focus on the top/front of her vaginal canal, varied the strokes and had to go to "pound town" 

Hope this helps if there are other guys - or ladies - who want to pursue the PIVO.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Communication is so very key and Mrs. C will not do it during sex to save her life. It is like navigating blind! LoL!


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Absolutely. It's great if you are into puzzles! But, the silver lining is it keeps me engaged in trying to keep the home fires burning.


----------



## Married_in_michigan (Apr 9, 2014)

My wife has only VERY rarely had orgasm from PIV alone. We almost always add a vibrator in addition to PIV (which works 90% of the time, if not more). Interestingly, we had sex a week or so ago, and my teenage kids were still awake and just down the hall,. so wife did not want to pull out the vibrator, for fear of it being heard, so she just encouraged me to finish, and said she would finish with me in the morning. She was laying face down, and she tilted her pelvis up towards me (more angle than normal), and it allowed the PIV to directly stimulate her g-spot. She said she was really close to having an orgasm from that alone, which would have been the first time in many years to have a PIVO (without clit stimulation). She ended up rolling over, and manually finishing (with only 5 seconds of clit stimulation). Although there was no orgasm from the PIV, she was excited that she got that close and sounded like she wanted to explore that more. She has expressed, she really wishes she should orgasm without the toy. I have no issue with the toys, but it seems to bother her to feel "dependent" on it, and getting close with PIV was encouraging for her.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

MiM - Sounds awesome and hopefully it's a gateway to you getting that intimacy you crave in the marriage. I would point out that PIVO can be viewed in 2 ways: 1) Vaginal penetration plus clitoral are a 'win' since the goal is that your partner can orgasm while having PIV sex and 2) Orgasm thru penetration alone without any other genital stimulation. I even tried a goal where PIV stimulation only and no other external stimulation at all - even breast play. No matter how you define the goal - have fun with it!


----------



## Married_in_michigan (Apr 9, 2014)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> MiM - Sounds awesome and hopefully it's a gateway to you getting that intimacy you crave in the marriage. I would point out that PIVO can be viewed in 2 ways: 1) Vaginal penetration plus clitoral are a 'win' since the goal is that your partner can orgasm while having PIV sex and 2) Orgasm thru penetration alone without any other genital stimulation. I even tried a goal where PIV stimulation only and no other external stimulation at all - even breast play. No matter how you define the goal - have fun with it!


Vaginal penetration plus clitoral is a regular for us, but does always include a vibrator. My wife has commented, she would like to feel she can climax without one, so when she got really close for PIV with penetration only, she was kind of excited about it. I am fine either way, but I understand what she is hoping for, so we will try again (and maybe again after that. lol)


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

Well I hate to say this...BUT, everyone knows that not all women can had an O through PIV, right. 

So to make matters worse, my Fiance is almost completely Gspot/PIV... which is great at one level but it did take a portion of my game off the table when we first got together... 

It works out fine, it is not that she cannot have a clit O, it is just the she prefers Gspot or PIV, and the clit O's take longer for her to get there, so she runs out of patiance and wants the Gspot/PIV. 

So none of this is really a problem but do like performing oral on a woman, which she is OK with but frankly she wants the O's so i tend to go that route.


----------



## Married_in_michigan (Apr 9, 2014)

BluesPower said:


> Well I hate to say this...BUT, everyone knows that not all women can had an O through PIV, right.
> 
> So to make matters worse, my Fiance is almost completely Gspot/PIV... which is great at one level but it did take a portion of my game off the table when we first got together...
> 
> ...


That is interesting. My wife can only have an orgasm from clit stimulation (and with a vibrator), other than the one time recently that came close with PIV, but all she seems to want is to be able to have the O from PIV. She has gone as far as saying that sometimes her diminished desire is based on that she does not have PIV orgasms, and somehow it "lessons" the value for her. Somewhere along the line, she convinced herself that PIV orgasms would make her feel more fulfilled. This did not come from me....but she for sure feels she is missing out, even though many, many women dont have O's from PIV alone (which she knows, but still feels the way she does). I think part of it is that she hates feeling dependent on a vibrator, and sees people who can O from PIV as "having it better"


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

Married_in_michigan said:


> That is interesting. My wife can only have an orgasm from clit stimulation (and with a vibrator), other than the one time recently that came close with PIV, but all she seems to want is to be able to have the O from PIV. She has gone as far as saying that sometimes her diminished desire is based on that she does not have PIV orgasms, and somehow it "lessons" the value for her. Somewhere along the line, she convinced herself that PIV orgasms would make her feel more fulfilled. This did not come from me....but she for sure feels she is missing out, even though many, many women dont have O's from PIV alone (which she knows, but still feels the way she does). I think part of it is that she hates feeling dependent on a vibrator, and sees people who can O from PIV as "having it better"


Wow, that is really sad. I am sure that you told her that "that" is not the case. There are lots of women that cannot O through PIV. 

I guess it would seem like that to some women though, I never really thought about that. 

The thing is all women are different, and as they get older, they seem learn how to have O's better or maybe something with their age allows certain things to happen. 

My Fiancé did not really understand a lot about sex, in some ways. She never really thought that she was multi-orgasmic but now she knows what that is about. She often talks about not having to "work" to have an O with me, which I find odd. I never thought that they should work for that at all, but apparently lots of woman have to "work" for an O. 

As they get older I think they learn to relax more. Which would make sense to me if that is true.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

I have the opposite problem. I have a wife who easily and consistently orgasms from missionary PIV alone. So reliably, in fact, that she has no interest and will not allow us to do anything else. So she's pretty much a one trick pony, and I don't get to do more adventurous things ever.

Greener grass, and all that.


----------



## Married_in_michigan (Apr 9, 2014)

Cletus said:


> I have the opposite problem. I have a wife who easily and consistently orgasms from missionary PIV alone. So reliably, in fact, that she has no interest and will not allow us to do anything else. So she's pretty much a one trick pony, and I don't get to do more adventurous things ever.
> 
> Greener grass, and all that.


Interesting point. So easy for each of us, to get stuck in our heads about our own situation, and not realize the "grass is not greener" elsewhere. I get on TAM every so often, to vent and *****, with hopes others with struggles within their marriage will be a sounding board, but I also need to remind myself, my situation could be worse/different, and I should be happy about what aspects of my sex life do work. I feel selfish sometimes, knowing some people have it much worse than I do.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Married_in_michigan said:


> Interesting point. So easy for each of us, to get stuck in our heads about our own situation, and not realize the "grass is not greener" elsewhere. I get on TAM every so often, to vent and ***, with hopes others with struggles within their marriage will be a sounding board, but I also need to remind myself, my situation could be worse/different, and I should be happy about what aspects of my sex life do work. I feel selfish sometimes, knowing some people have it much worse than I do.


Man, I could write a book on the mental waffling I've done on this point over the years.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Cletus said:


> I have the opposite problem. I have a wife who easily and consistently orgasms from missionary PIV alone. So reliably, in fact, that she has no interest and will not allow us to do anything else. So she's pretty much a one trick pony, and I don't get to do more adventurous things ever.
> 
> Greener grass, and all that.


Interesting, isn't it. My wife is more challenging when it comes to orgasms thru PIV alone but we can get it done maybe 30% of the time when we have sex with the rest of the time needing clitoral stimulation to get her an O. She's also rarely (extremely so) multi-orgasmic so that actually helps us explore more variety. However, my last GF before my wife could have multiple orgasms (in fact bunches in one sex session) utilizing a variety of positions and intense ones to boot. She'd be extremely exhausted after sex. Her favorite position was doggystyle with her face buried in a pillow and her screaming into it when having sex. 

Having said all that, I love having sex with my wife and am quite content with our sex life. Don't want to give the wrong ideas.


----------



## Married_in_michigan (Apr 9, 2014)

I am always surprised more women dont pursue the multi-orgasm route. Seems, compared to men, their body allows for it much more easily than men. My wife has mentioned having it happen during some solo times, a few years back, but often seems uninterested in trying again. She has only even mentioned it happening twice, both times only two orgasms, but in both cases, she said the second one was AMAZING. Always baffled me a bit that she would not want to try for that more often. If it were me, and that happened, I would be all about it (at least sometimes). I get that there is not time or energy for that every time, but I would think on occasion, it would be a fur sure go to....but not with my wife. I guess...to each their own.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

So...a sobering convo with the wife this morning. Evidently I'm not always doing it right when we're having sex. This is why I wish we had better communication about sex - so frustrating. I think it was simpler for the both of us when we were younger - easier if you know what I mean. I thought I was giving more variety but in reality it was more like rocking (grinding?) her more than giving her the longer strokes that she preferred - and shallower. I think it's more the movement itself than the depth - but who knows. When I look back on it I suppose she dropped these types of clues on me before and I just didn't pick up on them. Feels like we lost time - ever since she gave birth to our youngest. It changed. She used to enjoy oral until the 3rd one came and now it's very rare we do that. The oral part is not germane to this thread topic; however, it does point to a distinct change in her body that made things different. With this "new" info that I know - basically had to spell it out for me (LOL) - maybe our PIVO rate will go up by a good bit on a percentage basis. Hell, maybe this was a bigger deal even earlier in our marriage and it never came out until just now. 

On the one hand I'm glad I got the better details on this but at the same time it sucks. Hard to explain.


----------

